# sotw?



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

When will there be another SOTW? Its been awhile and I was just wondering?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

same here


----------



## wayne2000 (Dec 16, 2008)

whats SOTW


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

wayne2000 said:


> whats SOTW


Signature of the Week


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's on a hiatus and I'm not sure when it'll be back right now.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> It's on a hiatus and I'm not sure when it'll be back right now.



The SOTW was fun... it was a nice change from making fighter sigs 

Im willing to help out with it if you need =)


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

same here id be willing to help run it


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The problem with the SOTW is everyone says they want it but then when we make one there aren't a lot of people signing up or we get enough people and then a few forget to make sigs and there's only like 6 entries. 

It's also tough to think of new and creative topics every week.

I'll see what I can do about having one for next week though.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

alright ill PM u some topics if i think of some


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

.....Ok


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I had this idea for a while MJ. I was thinking we can have the SOTW's and the winners would pick the topic for the following SOTW.

Not much but something I had in mind. It would bring a lot of different ideas from different members, given that you and plazz don't win them all lol. But yea, that's my little idea.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I want to see a K-1 competition dammit.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

I used to run it on a different gaming forum, and we did topic like: Vehicles, Gaming then split that into subtopics like Shooters, Fantasy, etc. Topics like Animals, Extreme sports, roller coasters (lol), Anime, Space, The Sky. 

You can do topics that leave the sig up to the Imagination, like say the topic is "Time", that is really wide open to interpretation.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> I used to run it on a different gaming forum, and we did topic like: Vehicles, Gaming then split that into subtopics like Shooters, Fantasy, etc. Topics like Animals, Extreme sports, roller coasters (lol), Anime, Space, The Sky.
> 
> You can do topics that leave the sig up to the Imagination, like say the topic is "Time", that is really wide open to interpretation.


Im liking this ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't care who hosts it I just want another SOTW. Les get it poppin


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Superman55 said:


> I used to run it on a different gaming forum, and we did topic like: *Vehicles*, *Gaming* then split that into subtopics like Shooters, Fantasy, etc. Topics like Animals, Extreme sports, roller coasters (lol), *Anime*, Space, The Sky.
> 
> You can do topics that leave the sig up to the Imagination, like say the topic is "Time", that is really wide open to interpretation.


we have done thos already but still some good one in there


also for weeks we do wanna do a fighter we can pick a fighter from the upcoming ufc event like example the topic could be a ufc 96 fighter and we have a good range of fighter to pick from


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> we have done thos already but still some good one in there
> 
> 
> also for weeks we do wanna do a fighter we can pick a fighter from the upcoming ufc event like example the topic could be a ufc 96 fighter and we have a good range of fighter to pick from



Alright, here are some more. 

Eyes
Soccer
Football
Basketball
TV Shows
Movies
History
Guns
Star Wars
Music
Religion
War
Beer
Sci Fi
The Universe
Comedy
Nature
Pain
Fear
Darkness


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Superman55 said:


> Alright, here are some more.
> 
> Eyes
> Soccer
> ...


lol done it...i like the universe one and nature


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> lol done it...i like the universe one and nature


Oh well, thats a few more topics lol.

Also, I don't know if this has been brought up before. The forum could do a SOTM on top of it. Say you do 1 sotw per week, so an average of 4 per month. Then, the 4 winning sigs are placed against each other for the SOTM title. You could even give the winner a small banner that says, SOTM Winner: August 09' or something like that


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Superman55 said:


> Oh well, thats a few more topics lol.
> 
> Also, I don't know if this has been brought up before. The forum could do a SOTM on top of it. Say you do 1 sotw per week, so an average of 4 per month. Then, the 4 winning sigs are placed against each other for the SOTM title. You could even give the winner a small banner that says, SOTM Winner: August 09' or something like that


yeah that would be cool


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Superman55 said:


> Oh well, thats a few more topics lol.
> 
> Also, I don't know if this has been brought up before. The forum could do a SOTM on top of it. Say you do 1 sotw per week, so an average of 4 per month. Then, the 4 winning sigs are placed against each other for the SOTM title. You could even give the winner a small banner that says, SOTM Winner: August 09' or something like that


When we got rid of the SOTW awhile ago to come up with new ideas me and Nikos talked about that and were gonna do it but when we brought back the SOTW there wasn't enough participation so we stopped it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> When we got rid of the SOTW awhile ago to come up with new ideas me and Nikos talked about that and were gonna do it but when we brought back the SOTW there wasn't enough participation so we stopped it.


We had a lot of different ideas and only received 5 out of 10 4 out of 10 participants. I see a lot of you want to do this again and im happy to see that.. Hopefully MJB and the team can get something going.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> *We had a lot of different ideas and only received 5 out of 10 4 out of 10 participants.* I see a lot of you want to do this again and im happy to see that.. Hopefully MJB and the team can get something going.


That's the problem. We came up with good ideas but then didn't get the participation. 

It's really not worth it to make the threads and set it up just to have 4 people enter. I'm all for doing it but only if we get a lot of participants consistently.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well you know me and Steph are always locks for entering. off topic kinda but I think we should do another poster design contest, I really enjoyed that one.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I can count on you and Steph to always enter but 2 people doesnt make a competition.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know threads like this annoy me because you get like 15 people saying they want in, then the entry thread comes up and we cant get 8.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well if it just me and toxic i got a 50 percent chance of winning woot lol


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll be in it 100% for sure whenever one gets started


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

ive always entered and always have had a sig for the voting .. me steph and toxic are always in every one


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Specific topics, even in films, television or MMA, like favourite character from Heroes or whatever. You can do a sig competition for each UFC/WEC aswell. I've entered pretty much entered every one also, hope this gets resolved.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey! What about me lol? I've signed up for all of them, I missed one because I was sleeping, but since I've been here, I signed up and participated for mostly all of them.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright DP so you want to join me and Steph for a threeway cause thats what it sounds like


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

unrelated to this thread but how much does PS cost and which one should i get.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It costs a lot but if you search for photoshop on this website you might be able to find a link to a free download.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

any update on this topic?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wouldnt hold your breathe the thing is that we get one of these threads every couple months and everyone says they want to join, they put up a SOTW competition and maybe the first one gets a decent turn out but by the second its down to 6 of us and at best 5 including MJB who half the time only enters to give us extra numbers actually enter a piece. Besides since thread has to stay open waiting for more people to enter the whole thing just completly loses all momentum. I have ran a couple before and its tougher than you think because you need to be able to almost guarantee a certain time frame for the polls and shit and people get a little uneasy about when are the polls going up the minute your work//school or personal life interfere with it. In short MJB has given everyone probably 4 chances at redemption and despite the best of intentions the results are always the same.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

You think it'd be aight if I held one and gave from my own credits as the prizes?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I wouldnt hold your breathe the thing is that we get one of these threads every couple months and everyone says they want to join, they put up a SOTW competition and maybe the first one gets a decent turn out but by the second its down to 6 of us and at best 5 including MJB who half the time only enters to give us extra numbers actually enter a piece. Besides since thread has to stay open waiting for more people to enter the whole thing just completly loses all momentum. I have ran a couple before and its tougher than you think because you need to be able to almost guarantee a certain time frame for the polls and shit and people get a little uneasy about when are the polls going up the minute your work//school or personal life interfere with it. In short MJB has given everyone probably 4 chances at redemption and despite the best of intentions the results are always the same.


This is exactly my feelings on it and the reason that I'm hesitant to bring it back.



Gara said:


> You think it'd be aight if I held one and gave from my own credits as the prizes?


Sure if you want to but it won't be an official SOTW. It'll just be a contest you run.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

How about a SOTM (month) then? Less work for the people who run it and prolly turn in more entries as it doesnt happen as often.

just a thought


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We'll think about it.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have ZERO PS skills but I love to see what you guys create and vote on them. Maybe if "supporters" like me put a link in their sigs promoting entries that might help?



Steph05050 said:


> also for weeks we do wanna do a fighter we can pick a fighter from the upcoming ufc event like example the topic could be a ufc 96 fighter and we have a good range of fighter to pick from


This is a great idea if its a couple weeks before the event because then all the entries can be put in the GFX shop thread. People like me are always looking to support their favs in upcoming cards :thumbsup:



chuck8807 said:


> ive always entered and always have had a sig for the voting .. me steph and toxic are always in every one


I can attest to this because I really like your work and vote for you a lot :thumb02:


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

SOTW is up and running feel free to participate. It is not the official SOTW but it is worth 10k credits that I will be providing...Cheers!

--->SOTW<---


----------

